# Lorgakor's Picture Thread



## Lorgakor (Mar 22, 2005)

Just thought I would post some pics of my 'kids'. I had two of them out last night (the first time holding the PZB) and I thought I would share! Plus I threw in a few other pics too. Oh yeah, for full size, click on thumbnail.

This is my _B. smithi_, she recently molted and looks fabulous! And a sweetie to boot, only a little skittish, no hair flicking.



This is my insanely cute _E. campestratus_.She is so docile it's unreal. I had to poke and prod at her just to get her to move. She never flicks, or acts skittish. She puts up with ANYTHING! Not that I would bug her enough to push her mind you. 



This is my _T. blondi_. He is very mellow, unless you mess with him while he is in his hide. Then he gets a little defensive. He is the fastest tarantula I have by far. But still a slug when compared to the house spiders we have around here!



This is my new _G. pulchra _ sling. A little skittish and fast so far. She has just barricaded herself in her hide so I am hoping a molt is coming. That is my husbands pinky finger for size reference.



And last, this is my tiny_ B. emilia_. She has been shut in her burrow for eleven days now. A real cutie, can't wait till she grows up. Again, hubby's finger.



Thank you for looking, and I will post more in the future.


----------



## evil_educator (Mar 22, 2005)

nice spiders... T blondi has a nice bump.


----------



## Grimlock (Mar 23, 2005)

Great Thread.  I love the pics.  How big is the blondi?  I have a B. smithi around the same size as well.  I hope to get a molt soon.  I can't wait to see the sex.  Anywho, awesome spiders.


----------



## becca81 (Mar 23, 2005)

evil_educator said:
			
		

> nice spiders... T blondi has a nice bump.


What bump are you talking about?


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 23, 2005)

Grimlock said:
			
		

> Great Thread.  I love the pics.  How big is the blondi?  I have a B. smithi around the same size as well.  I hope to get a molt soon.  I can't wait to see the sex.  Anywho, awesome spiders.



Thank You! The blondi is about 6.5" right now. Might be closer to 7. He is looking so ragged, I can't wait til he molts. No sign of it yet though!

And evil educator, are you talking about his abdomen? Cause yeah, he's pretty fat! Although he really doesn't eat that much. Beer belly?


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 24, 2005)

I just noticed that the bald spots on my _T. blondi _ are turning dark, so a molt is iminent! Yay! I will post pics after he is done. Though I'm not sure how long he will take. My _B. smithi _ had a dark butt for a long time before she finally molted!


----------



## Grimlock (Mar 24, 2005)

> Thank You! The blondi is about 6.5" right now. Might be closer to 7.


Dang, he must wiegh a ton.  His carapace is hugly wide.  I wish the best of molts to you!   

**edit... Love the tattoo, BTW.  Simply awesome! (if that's yours)


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 24, 2005)

Thank you, yes it is mine! You can see a bigger version of it in the watering hole in the tattoo thread. 

Yeah, he's a big boy, I can't wait to see how much he grows when he molts! It will be his first molt with me so I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Arachnomaniak (Mar 24, 2005)

They are all awsome!  Looks like you are taking great care of them.  Sweet pics too.  If you are ever in or near Kelowna give me a shout, if you pop by I'll tempt you with a few of the species that I have 
Until then, good luck with the little guys!!!!
-Arachnomaniak-


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 24, 2005)

Arachnomaniak said:
			
		

> They are all awsome!  Looks like you are taking great care of them.  Sweet pics too.  If you are ever in or near Kelowna give me a shout, if you pop by I'll tempt you with a few of the species that I have
> Until then, good luck with the little guys!!!!
> -Arachnomaniak-


Thanks David, I'll do that! Do you have any new species since I asked last?


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 29, 2005)

*More pics!*

Thought I'd post a few more pics of the brood since I was having fun with the camera tonight.

_B. smithi_, she looks so cute here! All tough protecting her little house!


_G. pulchra_, she's protecting her little house too! Look at her, such a little tick with her fat butt!


This is not the greatest picture, but I couldn't leave tiny little _B. emila _ out!


I love this picture of my _T. blondi._ He's such a character!


Here he is looking very rough and in premolt. His bald spots are actually darker than that but the flash made them look lighter.


I took my _E. campestratus _ and put her cage on my bed, then I fed her three crickets, she took them one right after the other. She is really calm and sweet! Now she has these cricket bodies dragging and twitching under her! 



Does her pedicel look okay to you all? It looks a little strange to me, but maybe it's normal.


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 30, 2005)

Can you guys see these pictures? I was looking at them this morning and now I can't see half of them. Maybe I need a new place to host images. Any suggestions? It's funny cause I could see them all when I posted them last night.


----------



## jbrd (Mar 30, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> Can you guys see these pictures? I was looking at them this morning and now I can't see half of them. Maybe I need a new place to host images. Any suggestions? It's funny cause I could see them all when I posted them last night.


heres the site i use for hosting my pics of T's http://imageshack.us/ there free and i havent had any problems with them.
when i tried to open the thumb nail of your T.blondi my anti-virus went absoulutely nuts, it does this pig squeal when a virus threatens my system , scared the crap out of me lol


----------



## Grimlock (Mar 31, 2005)

I can see the pics fine, but host seems a little flakey.  Like jbrd suggested... www.imageshack.us is one of the best free hosts (or at least I have seen).  Very hassle-free and easy to use.  I used to use www.photobucket.com , but it does a little number with compression on your pics.  I do a lot of graphics for web, and always recommend www.Imageshack.us.  

More lovely pics.


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks guys, I will try Imageshack for my next pictures. I never had problems with this one before, but lately it doesn't work so well. I'll wait til my T. blondi molts and then I'll use Imageshack when I post the pictures. Thanks again!


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 11, 2005)

*New pictures, molts galore!*

Well, since my last post, three of my five Ts molted. One however, has not gone so well.

First up my tiny (still!) _B. emilia_. This is pretty much the best picture I could get of her. She molted a week ago. She hasn't eaten for a month, so I'm hoping she will open her burrow up soon.


Next up, Loki the _G. pulchra_. She also molted a week ago, and is eating and doing wonderful. She surprised me with a nice velvety black coat! Pretty good for only and inch and a half or so. She is very sweet.



Here is Hagrid, my _T. blondi_. I don't think he is doing so well. He molted today. He flipped over at about 5:00am and finished molting at about 2:00pm. He flipped himself over about an hour later. First a couple of molting shots. 


In this picture you can see the white globby stuff that came out with his right fang. I think he only has half the fang.


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 11, 2005)

Now he looks like this. His abdomen almost looks twisted to me.


And now he is just sitting like this, not moving. He is all huddled and curled up.


I just hope he makes it, he really looks gorgeous now! I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 11, 2005)

Well, I just checked on him again when I finished uploading those photos and he moved! He turned around and went back into his hide. There is hope for my Hagrid yet!! :clap:


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 12, 2005)

*Update*

My hubby is at home and he told me that Hagrid was able to get himself a good long drink, so I am very happy about that!! Definitely missing at least one fang though. His abdomen straightened itself out a bit too. I'll sure be relieved once he starts to eat again though.


----------



## Crunchie (Apr 12, 2005)

Hagrid is very beautiful and has a very suiting name lol!  Your G.pulchra looks about the same age as mine which recently moulted into her black coat as well. They are lovely t's!


----------



## Grimlock (Apr 12, 2005)

Good luck with the Blondi.  I hope he will be okay.  Bad molt is definatly one of my fears for my T.


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 27, 2005)

*More piccies!*

Thought I'd post some more pics. I'm a bit mental with my camera, I can't stop taking pictures of my tarantulas!

Hagrid has done very well since his molt. He recently started eating again, though he has some trouble. He uses his pedipalps and almost all of his legs to help him. Also he doesn't seem to finish his crickets. But he looks great!


Using his legs and palps to catch crickets.


Loki is just bursting with personality. I love just watching her. I fed her her very first mealworm tonight. She was very unsure about it as it crawled underneath her, but she got it. Quite the glutton that one!


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 27, 2005)

*More!*

Gizmo came out for a quick pic.


Red is in premolt again I think. Can't wait til she molts again! She's a great little T.



Charlotte is a major pet rock. She comes out every now and then and makes a mess of her water dish, webs the heck out of everything, poos all over the glass, then doesn't move again for days!




Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 28, 2005)

Ha! I just found pretty much the whole mealworm in the _G. pulchra's _ waterdish. Guess she didn't like it too much! She chewed on it a little, but that's it. I guess I'll stick with crickets.


----------



## Lorgakor (May 1, 2005)

She's getting so fat! I don't think she'll ever stop eating!


----------



## Lorgakor (May 14, 2005)

Here are some new additions in my house. These will not be permanent additions, but they are picture worthy none the less!

_Lasiodora difficilis_
Spider #1


Spider #2 VERY mad!!



_Cyclosternum fasciatum
_


_
Aphonopelma seemani_


----------



## Lorgakor (May 14, 2005)

_L. difficilis_ slings. 




_E. pachypus_ slings/juvies. These are so cute, I'd love to keep one. Man are they FAST! There are four of these also.


----------



## Lorgakor (May 15, 2005)

*More pics!*

Can't help myself. Must. Post. Pictures!  

_H. lividum_. My husbands baby. Surprisingly calm so far. Her name is Lumpy due to the big bump on her abdomen. 




_H. maculata_ This is one insane bug. It is VERY defensive. 



_A. avicularia_ 


H. mac and Avic houses.


Newly molted juvie male _B. smithi_.


_P. lugardi_ the super speed demon.


----------



## Lorgakor (May 15, 2005)

_L. difficilis_. Even when it's eating it's mad!


Unidentified cutie pie eating. Maybe Acanthoscurria sp.?


_P. cancerides_.


A very chunky _G. pulchra_.


----------



## speedreader (May 15, 2005)

Gotta love the Cobalt Blue!
That's a lot of cool pic-s right here - how many spiders do you usually have around?


----------



## Grimlock (May 15, 2005)

Amazing Pics all around, Lorgakor.  I love to see what will be next. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lorgakor (May 15, 2005)

Thank you Speedreader! I only have seven that are in my collection. I recently bought a whole bunch of spiders from someone who didn't want them and now I am selling them. I must say, I'm very glad that I bought them, I've been able to interact with some great species that I never would have even seen in person before. I'm learning just how defensive some of these guys can be, and how cute and docile some other ones can be. I had to rehouse them all again today due to some very bad stinky peat moss, and it's been really fun. Now they can all be left alone to recoup from their ordeal! I'm contemplating keeping one or two of them, my husband is keeping the _H. lividum_, and I've kept a _H. maculata_.

Edit: Thanks Grimlock! I love taking pictures! I took more today too!


----------



## Lorgakor (May 15, 2005)

An escaped _E. pachypus_ decided to stop for a little game of billiards.


_A. seemani_. We're fattening this one up, it was really skinny. It looks better already.


A very fat _P. cancerides_. I think it is in pre-molt. 


Some of our spiders and the anti-cat gate.


_
T. blondi_


----------



## speedreader (May 15, 2005)

That's one beautiful dark blondi right there - why wasn't the species named brunetti  :? ?  Are these guys as hard to handle as people/books normally indicate? But I guess it shouldn't be too hard after having expereince with half a dozen of other T's .


----------



## Lorgakor (May 16, 2005)

speedreader said:
			
		

> That's one beautiful dark blondi right there - why wasn't the species named brunetti  :? ?  Are these guys as hard to handle as people/books normally indicate? But I guess it shouldn't be too hard after having expereince with half a dozen of other T's .


Thanks, he is pretty dark now. He was a cinammon colour before he molted. I don't handle him, he is a little feisty, and big! He is no problem to work around for cage maintenance though. He will give me a threat display no problem, but usually he'll run and hide if disturbed. He flicks hair ocassionally. I've had him slap his front legs at the water dish if he's sitting with his legs in it when I have to change it. He's _very_ entertaining. I have to change his cage substrate out tonight, it should be interesting at the least! I'm sure I'll have lots of pics for tomorrow!


----------



## Lorgakor (May 18, 2005)

*New pics again!*

Some more pictures!

Angry _H. lividum_. She saw my cat and got right pissed about it!



Angry _P. cancerides_. 



Thank you for the cricket!


Angry _L. difficilis_ sling.


Angry _E. pachypus_. I think all my Ts were mad at me tonight!




Angry _A. seemani._


----------



## Lorgakor (May 18, 2005)

My first time handling an arboreal. It was a great experience. 
_A. avicularia
_


----------



## speedreader (May 19, 2005)

Anger leads the dark side, neh?
Wow, I couldn't imagine that A.Seemani can be angry!
Lividum looks astounding on the pic.


----------



## Lorgakor (May 20, 2005)

speedreader said:
			
		

> Anger leads the dark side, neh?
> Wow, I couldn't imagine that A.Seemani can be angry!
> Lividum looks astounding on the pic.


Lol! I don't think she was too mad! She was just telling me that she didn't want her cricket! She's actually pretty mellow. 
Yeah that is a pretty lividum. She has one bent foot and a bump on her abdomen, but she's still a pretty girl!

Thanks for the comments Speedreader!


----------



## Lorgakor (May 27, 2005)

*Picture Time!*

My female _H. maculata _molted. She only stopped eating for about ten days so it was a big surprise. I guess that is why she has been so mellow!





_C. fasciatum_ was feeling photogenic. 



One of my _E. pachypus_ finally dug a burrow, I just wish the other three would too.


----------



## Lorgakor (May 27, 2005)

Hagrid got a new house, and I haven't seen more than his legs since! It's creepy to look inside and see glowing eyes and spider legs!



_H. lividum_. 



_B. smithi_ juvenile male. He is a sweety, and man has he grown!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 1, 2005)

_B. smithi_ again.



_H. maculata_


Another _H. maculata_


Isn't this strange? This _H. lividum_ is so calm, I can open up her enclosure, change her water, throw crickets at her face, move the dirt around, move the cage around, take pictures, and she doesn't even move. Isn't that weird? I thought these guys were supposed to be super defensive?





The last lonely little _L. difficilis_ sling.


Wook at the widdle pink toes! Anyone know how long the pre-molt time is for a 3.5" _A. avic_?


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 12, 2005)

Here's a few more pics.

Unidentified _Acanthoscurria_? sp.
 

_L. difficilis_


----------



## Mike H. (Jun 12, 2005)

Great pics !! 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 13, 2005)

Mike H. said:
			
		

> Great pics !!
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thank You!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 13, 2005)

It was feeding time tonight, so I took some more pics as usual. We had a little fun with some of them. 

_P. cancerides_, young male. It came out as soon as we opened the lid. We got some great video of it scurrying all over the cricket container! Took a while to coax it back in! 
 


I held a couple of spiders tonight. As you can see I was a tad bit chicken. I don't know these new spiders well enough yet to be confident in their personalities. But neither of them showed any defensiveness at all. I didn't _really_ need the gloves, but it made me feel better!

First was the unidentified _Acanthoscurria_? sp. Turned out to be a real sweety.  
 

Next was the largest of my _E. pachypus_. It was fun to hold her, she is very quick, and didn't want to get off of my hand. 


This _E. pachypus_ I would not attempt to hold. Night and day with the personalities! This one is always grumpy!


And one shot of the _H. lividum_.


----------



## Sean (Jun 13, 2005)

Great pics. Intresting H.Lividum, I see it maybe once every few weeks or so. When I do if it is on the other side of its tank, and cant get to is burrow in time, I get a pretty nice threat display.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 13, 2005)

Sean said:
			
		

> Great pics. Intresting H.Lividum, I see it maybe once every few weeks or so. When I do if it is on the other side of its tank, and cant get to is burrow in time, I get a pretty nice threat display.


Mine hasn't burrowed at all. I've had it for a month and so far it hasn't really tried. It has webbed a whole lot though, I gave it a hide because it wasn't burrowing and she webbed the entrance closed without ever going inside! I wonder if her not burrowing has something to do with the lump she has on her abdomen. Well, the good thing about it is she is always out in the open, and ready for pictures! She is not defensive at all either, unless I bug her.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 15, 2005)

*New spiders!*

I got some new widdle itty bitty tarantulas! They are so cute and tiny! The B. emilia is actually for a friend, but it's so cute!

_B. emilia_




_N. chromatus_. There are two of these little guys, but it is hard for my camera to get a good pic of them. This is the only one that really turned out.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 15, 2005)

Here is my _B. emilia_, Gizmo. I just rehoused her so I got some pictures.

 
 
 
 



And a couple _H. maculata_ pics.


----------



## Grimlock (Jun 16, 2005)

As always.  Lovely pics.  You just need to bite those nails.  

lol.  just messin'.

I'm guessing male on the H. maculata?  How old is that one?

And was the B. emilia an offspring of yours?


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 16, 2005)

Grimlock said:
			
		

> As always.  Lovely pics.  You just need to bite those nails.
> 
> lol.  just messin'.
> 
> ...


Thanks Grimlock, though I'm not sure why I need to bite my nails? I didn't think they looked _that_ bad!  

The _H. maculata _ is a female. She is 4.5", and a beautiful white ghost! I was able to sex her from the last molt. There is a pic of the molt in this thread somewhere. I'm not sure how old she is, I've only had her a month. 

The larger _B. emilia _ I have had since it was half an inch, I got it in December. The smallest one I just got yesterday from Avery Exotics in Kelowna. I haven't ventured into T breeding yet, that would be quite the project!


----------



## KLiK (Jun 16, 2005)

wow you have such a great collection. im so envious of your _H. maculata_ and _H. lividum_.


----------



## Wolfy72 (Jun 19, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> Can you guys see these pictures? I was looking at them this morning and now I can't see half of them. Maybe I need a new place to host images. Any suggestions? It's funny cause I could see them all when I posted them last night.


i use grafitti (graffiti) .net for all my hosting


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jun 19, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> I held a couple of spiders tonight. As you can see I was a tad bit chicken. I don't know these new spiders well enough yet to be confident in their personalities. But neither of them showed any defensiveness at all. I didn't _really_ need the gloves, but it made me feel better!
> 
> First was the unidentified _Acanthoscurria_? sp. Turned out to be a real sweety.


I can't help commenting here. That so-called Acanthoscurria sp. up there sure does bare a strong resemblence to my Grammastola aureostriata juvi.  :? Otherwise, a very nice collection of Ts!  :clap:  :worship:


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 19, 2005)

Scorps_n_Ts said:
			
		

> I can't help commenting here. That so-called Acanthoscurria sp. up there sure does bare a strong resemblence to my Grammastola aureostriata juvi.  :? Otherwise, a very nice collection of Ts!  :clap:  :worship:


No, it's definitely not a _Grammastola_ sp. It has no mirror patch at all. And if you look at the close up shots, it really doesn't resemble _G. aureostriata_ much at all. Thanks for the comments though!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 21, 2005)

*Some more pics*

Well, I took some more pictures! Big surprise!

_G. pulchra_


_H. maculata_ eating. She had just caught a cricket. 


_T. blondi_


A cute little jumping spider I found in my laundryroom. I don't know what species.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 21, 2005)

Very freshly molted _E. pachypus_.




_P. lugardi_
 



Hmm, what next. How about an _A. seemani_ who decided to try to escape. And with the cricket it just killed none the less!



_H. lividum_


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 21, 2005)

My fat _E. campestratus_ who I really thought was in premolt. She hadn't eaten for over two months and just ate a cricket tonight! Surprised the heck out of me!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 25, 2005)

My Hagrid came out to visit! It happens so rarely now that I just had to snap a few pics.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 26, 2005)

Some pics outdoors

_H. maculata_, would not come out for pictures, so I had to take what I could get.



_H. lividum_, she looked just as beautiful in natural light with no flash.




_P. cancerides_ male in the grass.



_L. difficilis_ male in the grass.


----------



## king7 (Jun 27, 2005)

thats a real nice collection u got there :clap: 

although i dont know the scientific names i recognize a few of them  

one i think was a cobolt blue and i really really want one of those


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you, and welcome to the Boards!  

Yeah, the cobalt blue is a very nice looking tarantula! Of course once they burrow you won't see much of them. I've been lucky with this one, she is not defensive and she doesn't burrow, she just uses a terra cotta pot that she webs closed. 

You'll learn the scientific names soon enough, soon you won't even remember some of the common ones!


----------



## king7 (Jun 30, 2005)

ive just put a deposit down on a 3 year old cobalt blue ;P 

a few questions tho.its a 3 year old female about 3"/4" and has not got the blue shine yet,is this normal? or could it be younger than he thinks?

thx 

also if there is anything in particular i should knowe about these T's that would help?


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jun 30, 2005)

nice blondi...mine is stile small from yours....goodluck with all of them

Aaron


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jun 30, 2005)

one question what is that bump on the H.lividum abdomen?

Aaron


----------



## weyman93 (Jun 30, 2005)

I would also like to know how big your T.blondi is because I have a T.Apophysis

It is full grown


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jul 1, 2005)

Last t i had that developed a bump on its abdomen like that died  :8o 
Do you know what has caused the bump on your cobalt blue's abdomen ?


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 1, 2005)

king7 said:
			
		

> ive just put a deposit down on a 3 year old cobalt blue ;P
> 
> a few questions tho.its a 3 year old female about 3"/4" and has not got the blue shine yet,is this normal? or could it be younger than he thinks?
> 
> ...


Congrats, I'm sure you will love your new T! Not all _H. lividum_ have the same colouring, I've seen some that aren't quite as bright. Also, maybe they are wrong about the age, I'm not positive, but I don't think a 3" one would be three years old. Juveniles are not as colourful as adults. 

As far as advice goes, I can't really help you out much, as mine is insanely mellow. I can put my hand in her enclosure no problem, and I know this is not the norm. I would advise you to search the forum for info on _H. lividum_, that should help prepare you for it. Good luck and be sure to post pics!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 1, 2005)

aaronrefalo said:
			
		

> nice blondi...mine is stile small from yours....goodluck with all of them
> 
> Aaron


Thanks! Yeah, he is a bit of a monster! 

I don't know what the bump is. She has had it for quite some time. Apparently she has molted several times with no problems or changes to the lump. I have not seen her molt in my care however, so I am still waiting to see if she can in fact survive molts like that. It could be a parasite, it could be scarring from an old injury. There are two scratches on top of the lump, so it could have been injured. I just observe her and feed her. She is eating no problem, but she doesn't burrow. Anyhoo, I don't know what it is, but I'm hoping nothing serious.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 1, 2005)

weyman93 said:
			
		

> I would also like to know how big your T.blondi is because I have a T.Apophysis
> 
> It is full grown


He's just about eight inches. How big is your _T. apophysis_? Must be pretty huge!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 1, 2005)

kyle_de_aussie said:
			
		

> Last t i had that developed a bump on its abdomen like that died  :8o
> Do you know what has caused the bump on your cobalt blue's abdomen ?


I wish I did. What did yours get the bump from? Was it a parasite? I'm just waiting and watching with this one.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 5, 2005)

*Picture dump!!*

Well, here's a big ol' photo dump for ya all. 

_B. smithi_ up first. 3.25" juvenile male.








Next is _G. pulchra_ 2.25" spiderling.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, imageshack seems to be down so I'll have to post the rest later.


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jul 5, 2005)

That lividum has beautiful colouration, the sun seems to be bringing out the best in her.

Nice pics, is Hagrid blondi or apophysis?


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 6, 2005)

Okay it's back up.

_P. miranda_, freshly molted. This was the best pic I could get without disturbing her too much. She is about 1.5" now.




_P. regalis_. 1.75" spiderling. I never knew these guys were so purple!






_C. cyaneopubescens_ 1.25" spiderling.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 6, 2005)

Nick_schembri said:
			
		

> That lividum has beautiful colouration, the sun seems to be bringing out the best in her.
> 
> Nice pics, is Hagrid blondi or apophysis?


Yeah, Lumpy is a looker! Hagrid is a blondi.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 6, 2005)

Golf ball butt _E. campestratus_. 4.5-5" female


 
 

Unidentified _Acanthoscurria sp._ 3.75-4"


----------



## jdcarrel (Jul 6, 2005)

great thread.  Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## robustum (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice Pictures and of course TS  :clap:  (P,miranda)
best regards Jürgen


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks! I will keep the pics coming! The _C. cyaneopubescens _ is in premolt so I will post pics when she molts. I'll get more of the _P. miranda _ after she has hardened up too.
I made a picture box with peat and some fake sticks and leaves, I put them all in there and I'm happy with how the pics turned out. Now all I need are some real sticks and leaves in some natural light and I'll be set! Next time! It was raining so hard I would not have been able to find anything dry outside to use!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 10, 2005)

_C. cyaneopubescens_ Hopefully this little one will molt soon.


----------



## manville (Jul 10, 2005)

nice new collection you have nowww...


----------



## jdcarrel (Jul 10, 2005)

your C. cyaneopubescens looks great.  Love that color a lot over the fasciatum.


----------



## Arachnomaniak (Jul 10, 2005)

Great pics Laura!  Glad you are pleased with the little guys and it's great to see them molting already!

I don't know if this was already asked in this thread or not but what camera are you using because the closeups are quite good!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

David, I am using a Sony Cybershot 3.2 mp. It has no macro so it isn't the greatest camera. I would like to get a better camera some day.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 12, 2005)

*Updated pics. Molts!*

Freshly molted _C. cyaneopubescens_. It just molted in the middle of last night. Was all done by the time I got up.

 
 


Recently molted _P. miranda_. I took her out for a few pictures. Not much colour yet, but she's still only 1.5".


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 12, 2005)

A very big mouthful for a little _G pulchra_.


----------



## king7 (Jul 12, 2005)

great pics as always :clap: 

its amazing how much slings grow when they molt,C. cyaneopubescens looks huge from what it was


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 12, 2005)

king7 said:
			
		

> great pics as always :clap:
> 
> its amazing how much slings grow when they molt,C. cyaneopubescens looks huge from what it was


Thanks King! Yeah, I was surprised by how much this one grew, her legs are so much longer. It's amazing really! The colours are super vibrant now. I'm very pleased with her!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 16, 2005)

I rehoused this _H. maculata_ the other day. She was actually very slow moving and calm. Must be in premolt.(I hope, she looks pretty rough right now) She used to be insane. These aren't the greatest pics as they are through the plastic.




Took the _C. cyaneopubescens_ out for some pictures.



 


_P. miranda_ in a flower



My newest arrival, _B. ruhnaui_. 

 
 

And some of my spider cages. Slings and larger ones.


----------



## Zibi (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice spiders 

Pretty big collection of books, particularly S.King.


----------



## jdcarrel (Jul 17, 2005)

I just got one of those exoterra terrariums.  They are great.  Right now I have a 4.5 inch p. regalis in it.


----------



## Tarantulasse (Jul 17, 2005)

I love those exoterra terrariums...but they are way out of my budget


----------



## Thoth (Jul 17, 2005)

Tarantulas on the same bookcase as the Stephen King?!
Anyone find that a little creepy (any of your t's named Cujo by the way)?   


Beautiful ts, shame though the GBBs lose the tiger striping on the abdomen when they grow up.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 29, 2005)

Ha, no spiders named Cujo! I have a lot of books in boxes now because I needed  room for tarantulas!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 29, 2005)

_H. lividum_ got very upset tonight when we wanted to take her water dish from her. She was very happy to get it back, practically hugged it after she was done striking at it.


----------



## robustum1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice TS you have, and not bad pics :clap: 
best regards Jürgen


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 29, 2005)

robustum1 said:
			
		

> Nice TS you have, and not bad pics :clap:
> best regards Jürgen


Thank you!


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 3, 2005)

_H. maculata_ female.


_H. maculata_ mature male.


_B. emilia_ teeny tiny.


----------



## Apocalypstick (Aug 3, 2005)

Lorgarama... you have some fabulous tarantulas....beauties.
Great pics, I always enjoy them :clap:


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you! Much appreciated


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 4, 2005)

A new house for my _G. pulchra_. She's not sure if she likes it yet!


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 4, 2005)

_P. lugardi_, she hadn't eaten since end of June so I thought she was pre-molt, but she ate two crickets tonight. This is the girl who fell off the pool table, she is doing just fine!  




_A. seemani_


----------



## robustum1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiho, thats very nice idea with the house (pulchra)  :clap:   
bet regards Jürgen


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Aug 5, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> _H. maculata_ female.
> 
> 
> _H. maculata_ mature male.
> ...


Are you breeding your H.macs, if so I'd be very interested in some


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 5, 2005)

No, I won't be breeding them myself. I don't know if this male is worthy of breeding yet, he is the one that had the mishapen abdomen. He is not ready to eat again yet but once he starts I will be able to see if the problem has corrected itself or not. If it has I would most definitely be interested in selling the pair to whoever would like to breed them. 
I have no breeding experience whatsoever, and I don't think _H. maculata_ would be the right species to start with!


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 11, 2005)

How's this for a fat sling? _N. chromatus_, doesn't eat _that_ much but holy moly look at it!!



Freshly molted _B. emilia_. She seems to be about 1.5" now. Quick little bugger, she is quite skittish, much more so than my _B. smithi_ was at that size.




_C. cyaneopubescens_ with cricket.




_G. pulchra_. Love this little one!


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 12, 2005)

I had a couple out for a little play time tonight.

_B. emilia_ went for a walk on my arm. 



Had the GBB out too. This spider is so funny, she walks real slow with her legs high in the air like a pinktoe!


----------



## Nick_schembri (Aug 12, 2005)

So I guess its all emilias that are skittish. When mine gets frightened, she goes crazy. She starts climbing and falling all over the place.

Again nice pics, especially the lividum, I like the angle


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 17, 2005)

_T. blondi_




Freshly molted _B. ruhnaui_ .75"



Freshly molted _N. chromatus_ .75"



I just love that my little _B. emilia _has some adult colours now. She is so pretty!



My _P. regalis_ and _P. miranda_ also recently molted so I will have pics of them coming soon, and in pre-molt are my _B. smithi_ and _G. pulchra. _ I really had no idea that pokies grew _that_ fast, compared to my new world slings it is just amazing!


----------



## king7 (Aug 18, 2005)

great pics as always  

more of the blondi


----------



## David DeVries (Aug 19, 2005)

*Great Pictures*

This was my first time on this thread.  First of all Lor I must chastise you for keeping me and my daughters up over a hour late looking at the pictures of your spiders and the visitors you have.  Just kidding.  I loved looking.  My daughters got a big kick out of the names and enjoyed watching your B. Emilia growing up and getting colors.  
  I was debating getting a camera and you have solved that debate. Now to just save the money.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Apocalypstick (Aug 19, 2005)

More pics of this darling angel please !!!


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow, thank you guys! I love to see that people are enjoying my pictures, especially since I get so much joy out of taking them! 

*King7* - I will definitely take more of the _T. blondi _ for you. He is an awesome spider so I love taking pics of him.

*Shelob12* - Sorry for keeping you up late! I too have enjoyed seeing the progress of my little (and big) ones. And you should definitely get a dig. camera, it is so much fun to take pictures of tarantulas, when you can get them out that is.

*Apocalypstic* - I would love to take more pics of Loki, but she has been burried in for a little while now. Hopefully she will come out soon with a new coat. I can't wait, she is big enough for me to sex now, plus I miss her. Well, hopefully a her!


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 20, 2005)

A couple pics of Hagrid, _T. blondi._


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 30, 2005)

_T. blondi_- Hagrid taking a drink.




All done.



_B. smithi_ - Red molted last night. I estimate that he is about 4 inches now. He looks magnificent! The change from the way he looked before is remarkable.


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 30, 2005)

_P. regalis_ - These are the first pics of Flint I've gotten since she molted.





_P. miranda_ - Fleet molted just after Flint.




_A. seemani_ - I believe Betty is in pre-molt now. I hope she gets some nice colour.


----------



## David DeVries (Aug 30, 2005)

Hagrid sure didn't want to get his feet wet!  Tell him for a big tough guy he sure looke dainty drinking.  lol


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 1, 2005)

_H. lividum_ - Lumpy



_T. blondi_ - Hagrid eating.


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 3, 2005)

Okay, I had to take some of my tarantulas out of their homes due to my first mite problem. I had to rehouse the _T. blondi_, _B. smithi_, _E. campestratus_, and all four of my little sling babies, _N. chromatus_ x2, _B. emilia_, and _B. ruhnaui_. Here are some pics.

_T. blondi_- Hagrid




_B. smithi_ - Red 





_B. ruhnaui_ - Transit


_N. chromatus_ - Bucephalus


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 8, 2005)

I received some new additions today from Tarantula Canada. These aren't very good pictures, but it was all I could get for right now. I'll get better ones when they are settled in.

_A. versicolor_ - Pigwidgeon
These little guys are faster than my pokies! Took a bit of coaxing to get it into its new house.

 

_A. huriana _- Pie 


I got two of these little guys as freebies. I've never seen such a small tarantula! Now I have four of these guys. I can't wait until they grow up and start showing some colour! 
_N. chromatus_ #1 ( No names yet)


_N. chromatus_ #2


_Edit: I changed some names._


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 8, 2005)

_H. maculata_ - Professor McGonagall



Another pic of the new _A. versicolor_.


A very fat _P. regalis_ sling. - Flint


----------



## jdcarrel (Sep 9, 2005)

great pictures as always.


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 9, 2005)

kornordie said:
			
		

> great pictures as always.


Thank you!


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 10, 2005)

_A. seemani_ molting sequence. I missed the beginning as I had to work, but I made it for the ending. She's shown quite the colour difference. 









Pictures of her new coat to follow. I just have to wait till she turns over!


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 10, 2005)

My _C. cyaneopubescens_ also molted. Here's a quick pic. The legs have turned green. Sorry for the poor quality, I didn't want to disturb it too much. 


And here is a funny pic of Hagrid with his fangs full of dirt. He has been busy excavating his new house.


----------



## Goliath (Sep 10, 2005)

Very nice T's and congrats on the molts.    I had a seemani that did the same thing too, came out completely blue from a dull brown.  
Mike


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 10, 2005)

Goliath said:
			
		

> Very nice T's and congrats on the molts.    I had a seemani that did the same thing too, came out completely blue from a dull brown.
> Mike


Thank you. She isn't quite blue, but definitely nicer looking than before! She was so dull!

A couple more pics.
I was finally able to confirm her as a female. I knew already from ventral sexing, but now it is confirmed.





And a quick shot of the new _A. huriana_.


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 20, 2005)

*New pics*

_A. seemani_ female. Betty looks so much nicer than she did before the molt. In fact she is down right beautiful now! A little bit skittish, but not defensive at all.  No hair flicking either. All in all a nice girl!





_B. smithi_ male. Red is getting so big! He is quite flicky when in his cage, but once he is out he is fine. 





_A. versicolor_ sling. Pigwigeon is such a cute little bugger, and very fast! And boy can they jump! I witnessed my first poo shooting by this one, thankfully it was aimed away from me!

 


_A. huriana_ sling. Pie is cute, fuzzy, and fast! I just love this little one and I can't wait for it to put on some size._ Please_ be a female!!





_P. regalis_ sling. I really hope Flint goes into premolt soon, I don't think much more food will fit in there. And I don't consider myself a power feeder, only one or two crix a week. I'd stop feeding it, but then I'd feel bad. :8o 


_C. cyaneopubescens_ sling. Skittles molted recently. Quite the defensive little one, won't hesitate to attack my tools. 


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Stylopidae (Sep 21, 2005)

How's the lividium with the bump? Ever figure out what it was or does she still have it?


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 21, 2005)

She is doing fine actually, she finally dug herself a nice deep burrow. I believe she is in premolt so I'm anxious to see what happens. I believe that the bump is scar tissue. There are two scratch like scars on top of it. She eats fine and it never seemed to bother her. I'll post some pics when she finally molts. Thank you for asking!


----------



## Lorgakor (Sep 29, 2005)

My sweet _G. pulchra_ molted recently, the molt was still fairly small, but I think my Loki is a boy.   Oh well, he looks beautiful anyway, and super docile. Though he did raise his butt at me.



_Acanthoscurria sp_. Wilma got back!


_A. seemani_. I put Betty in some new digs tonight, so I got a few pics.



_P. lugardi_. Snitch also molted recently. She is gorgeous! I love her markings. Quite calm for this species, or so I hear.


----------



## Lorgakor (Oct 14, 2005)

_P. regalis_. Flint molted some time ago, but these are the first pics I've been able to get of him as I just rehoused him. He is 3" now.






Newly molted _N. chromatus_. Bucephalus is about 1-1.25" now. 



_C. cyaneopubescens_.


----------



## David DeVries (Oct 14, 2005)

I have a couple G. pulchra slings and I think it is funny how they wave the back end high in the air and act all bad.  This from spiders the size of my thumbnail.  Is Loki fairly slow growing?  Mine arent eating worth a darn and they are so small I cant tell if its premolt or not.  Have not eaten for two weeks.  One is fat and healthy but the other looks like it could feed if it would just feed.


----------



## Lorgakor (Oct 14, 2005)

Shelob12 said:
			
		

> I have a couple G. pulchra slings and I think it is funny how they wave the back end high in the air and act all bad.  This from spiders the size of my thumbnail.  Is Loki fairly slow growing?  Mine arent eating worth a darn and they are so small I cant tell if its premolt or not.  Have not eaten for two weeks.  One is fat and healthy but the other looks like it could feed if it would just feed.


My _G. pulchra _ has grown fairly fast. I got him in March at about 1.25" and he's now about 3". I do believe that he is a male, but his molt was still pretty small for me to say for absolute certainty. (I don't have a very good magnifying glass!) He has always been a voracious eater, only refusing during pre-molt. His pre-molt times are usually about 3 weeks to a month. How big are yours? If it hasn't eaten for two weeks then I would guess it is in pre-molt. 

I have a _B. emilia _ sling that sounds like your _G. pulchra_, it just isn't eating. It molted in the middle of September and has only eaten one cricket since then. I hate it when slings keep ya worried! This _B. emilia _ isn't even mine, I'm just keeping it until it gets a little bigger, and I can't give a newbie a little sling that isn't eating! :wall:


----------



## InsaneCat (Oct 14, 2005)

Beautiful T's. My uncle lives in Kelowna, I might have to see the T farm next time I visit him  Anyway, Beautiful Blondi, and seems you're quite attached to Harry Potter names eh? Lol, anyway, great looking spiders!


----------



## David DeVries (Oct 15, 2005)

My Pulchras are about .75 of an inch.  They are very small.  All I can do is keep offering food.  I have tried prekilled and live.  I really hope they molt soon.


----------



## Lorgakor (Oct 24, 2005)

_P. regalis_


_T. blondi_


Newly molted _B. emilia_.


_C. cyaneopubescens_, very cheesed off, then eating.




My baby, _G. pulchra_. Loki was being a turd, flicked hair and everything! Very unlike him.



_A. seemani_, also very cheesed off. I think it must be the change in weather, they are all acting funny.



Itty bitty _B. ruhnaui_ in pre-molt.


Freshly molted _N. chromatus_.


----------



## Lorgakor (Oct 24, 2005)

I know this isn't a spider, but here is my kitty, his name is Dog Food, but we affectionately call him Puppy. His personality is very dog like.


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 27, 2005)

*Some new pictures.*

_A. huriana_. Pie molted since the last pics, and no longer has the pink legs.




_B. ruhnaui_. This thing is sooo slow growing! 


_C. cyaneopubescens._


_G. pulchra_.


_B. smithi_.




Newly molted _N. chromatus_. Just starting to get some leg striping. I expect to see more of a red butt on the next molt.


_H. schmidti_. This is my newest addition. It hasn't eaten yet, but I offered it a dead cricket anyway.


----------



## CedrikG (Nov 27, 2005)

nice collection of Ts mate


----------



## Rik (Nov 27, 2005)

Very nice pics and T,s:clap:


----------



## cloud711 (Nov 27, 2005)

nice t's man.


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 27, 2005)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 2, 2005)

_A. versicolor_. Pigwidgeon is quite the escapist. Everytime I open the container it comes flying out! Such a cutie, and man can it jump! 


_C. cyaneopubescens_


_B. emilia_


_G. pulchra_


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 3, 2005)

i would have to say VERY NICE TS AND PICS! wow i love em, i wish i can afford so many Ts. how many Ts do you have?


----------



## liveprey (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice pictures, I wish I had my camera back when mine were babies. I like the color changes they go through.


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank you both!  
I have 19 tarantulas right now.


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 28, 2005)

This is Ghost, my little baby _H. schmidti_ (dark form). I got Ghost back at the beginning of November. Shipping was rough and long, with no heat pack. The other spiders in the shipment died, but little Ghost was hanging on. It was in a death curl, and it remained in the death curl for two weeks. And until recently it didn't really move, and if it did the movements were jerky and spastic. But today my little Ghost ate a cricket! I am so happy! It's butt was getting quite thin so I was even more worried. Now I am more confident that Ghost will be just fine. Sorry for the long winded story, but I am very happy!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 2, 2006)

Well I never should have gotten excited. Ghost died today anyway. After keeping it alive for two months, I finally get it to eat and it dies.   I'm so upset. I've never had a spider die on me before other than mature males. And I don't even have any money to buy a new one. What a wonderful start to the new year. Looks like it's going to be just as crappy as last year.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 6, 2006)

_E. campestratus _ - Charlotte came out for a walk on my knee.



Newly molted _P. miranda_.



Unidentified _Acanthoscurria sp_. Mature male.



_A. seemani_


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 6, 2006)

im sorry to hear about ghost!  

im sure things will get better...my emp and one of my b.vagans died on me a couple of months ago, i know the feeling...


ALTHOUGH YOU DO HAVE VERY NICE TS AND NICE PICS!!!!!!

and i also was wondering what you used to drill those perfect holes into the tubberwares?


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank you very much! And I'm sorry to hear about your vagans and your scorpion.
I just used my husbands cordless drill, with different sized bits for different containers. Worked well until I broke one of the bits!


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 6, 2006)

its ok im over it...


wow you drill better then me cause i use drills and they come out bad, they dont make it smooth on both sides, like one side pops our plastic.(if you get what i mean)

ill take a pic of it when i get my camera back..


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 15, 2006)

_C. cyaneopubescens_





_H. lividum_ with cricket.



Young _B. emilia_


It is really hard to get good pics of this one, _P. regalis_.



_P. miranda_ baby. She(I hope) is so cute!



Some slings
_B. emilia_



_B. ruhnaui_


_A. versicolor_


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 30, 2006)

*New piccies*

My _A. seemani_ made quite a cool burrow recently. 


_P. lugardi_ was out and about.


Newly molted _N. chromatus_.



This one is the same age, just about a month behind in molting.


_T. blondi_, he just refused food! I believe a molt is imminent!


Thanks for looking.


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 31, 2006)

theres some nice specimen there im jaloues  keep them coming


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks Kirdec!


----------



## king7 (Jan 31, 2006)

great pics as always 

love the one of the lividum:}  and a blondi that wont eat:? ....lol


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks King! Yeah, I was surprised too when he didn't eat. He never refuses a meal! It has been a long time since his last molt though,(9 months) so it's about time. I think he will probably mature with this molt as he is already pretty big. He hasn't started to darken up yet, so I think I'm in for a loooong wait!


----------

